# 2011 Halloween Classic at The Gate!!!



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

NORCAR is proud to present the first leg of the 2011 Midwest Grand Slam October 28-30th! This even will again prove to be a can't miss on your road racing calanders. 

Classes:
1/12th 17.5 Blinky
1/12th 13.5 Boosted
1/12th MOD

TC 17.5 Blinky
TC 13.5 Boosted
TC MOD

VTA
WGT 13.5 Boosted

Complete class rules are available at http://midwestgrandslam.com/

For our out of town guests, The Brunswick Quality Inn offers a 15% discount if you mention NORCAR at The Gate. Their number is 330-273-1112

Get those entries in. This isn't one to miss.

entry form----> http://www.norcarracing.com/web_documents/halloweenclassic1.pdf

*Edit to 13.5 TC. Changed to boosted.*


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i, make sure I get a seat next to you, I need some speed secrets.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Chaz955i, make sure I get a seat next to you, I need some speed secrets.


Fastest way to the back of the pack? I got all kinds of secrets for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ill be there



-DrunkMike


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Fastest way to the back of the pack? I got all kinds of secrets for you.:thumbsup:


I have more!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I am in for WGT and VTA. Alphabet soup!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Please note the 13.5 Touring car class is boosted, not blinky.


----------



## blue racer (Jun 27, 2010)

vta will that be 25.5 or 21.5?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

blue racer said:


> vta will that be 25.5 or 21.5?


it will be 25.5


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

SG1,
Hello we are having 10 people coming to the Holloween Classic and I was wondering if you could put us all together out in the front area if possible. Most of us are coming on Friday. 

Thanks Willie


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

mrbighead said:


> SG1,
> Hello we are having 10 people coming to the Holloween Classic and I was wondering if you could put us all together out in the front area if possible. Most of us are coming on Friday.
> 
> Thanks Willie


Do you want to sit on/near Goetz?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Do you want to sit on/near Goetz?


Yes, if he play nice.lol


----------



## JimmyJon (Sep 11, 2007)

hmm..opps


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Please sign me up for 12th modified. Looking forward to this race as it's always a good time. -Dave Arnold


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

JimmyJon said:


> well I was thinking of going to Halloween race but since the date changed to same weekend of tric or treating I guess I will have to pass...why change ..why?


Trick or treating is usually a few hours on 1 evening, should be done racing in plenty of time, besides any earlier would be too close to IIC since they changed their date and any later is too close to US Champs, and it is the HALLOWEEN CLASSIC


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Plenty of places have trick or treating actually on Halloween, which is Monday.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

darnold said:


> Please sign me up for 12th modified. Looking forward to this race as it's always a good time. -Dave Arnold


Hey Dave. You have PM. There might be multiples. Something was going on with the messages as I was trying to send.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

After a great day yesterday at MSI, I am looking forward to seeing everybody again at the Halloween Classic.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Get your entries and payment in to ensure a spot at the Halloween Classic. The spots are filling up.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Entry List*

New list posted...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Brian can you put me in for WGT. I will pay for at the club race saturday


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*latest list*

See the list below


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

*Only a few spots left*

Only a few spots left. Get your money in if you want to join us for this awesome event!!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Entry List*

see final list below


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Entries for the halloween classic are officially closed.
We are over capacity and are maxed out.
Thanks everyone


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

here's the final entry list. please make sure that you are on it if you've already paid and also that you are in the correct class(es). All pit spaces are full, but* feel free to add classes when you arrive*.

*1/12 Mod*
Arturo Curyllo
Donny Lia
Joe Trandell
Karl Hoffmeister
Ken Miller
Keven Hebert
Mike Blackstock
Mike Pulfer
Paul Ciccarello
Steve Dunn
Tom Firsching

*1/12 13.5 Boosted*
Brad Mergy
CD Wells
CRC Team Driver
Eric Anderson
Greg Dobrosky
Joe Trandell
Ken Miller
Keven Hebert
Larry Fairtrace
Matt Ward
Mike Blackstock
Perry Caswell
Raymond Klebanow
Sean Bushnell
Steve Dunn
Steve Walter
Tom Firsching
*
1/12 Stock*
Alston Kelso
Bill Eisenhard
Brian Wedge
Dave Johnson
Dave Morrow
Jim Piersol
Jody Flipse
Joe Klebau
John Lee
Kelly Bean
Lee Harpe
Mark Sweeney
Mike Hanulec
Mike Long
Mike Wise
Ralph Morella
Raymond Klebanow
Robert Dirla
Robert Schuchman
Sean Bushnell
Skip Starkey
Team CRC
Tony Carruba
Will Jossens
*
13.5 WGT*
Adam Hutchison
Chuck Mackin
Dave Berry
Dwight Smith
Gabe Hoban
Ian Ruggles
Joe Klebau
Joe Ruggles
Joe Trandell
Matt The Cat
Pat Barber
Perry Caswell
Robert Schuchman
Ron Mick
Tom Firsching
Wayne Gerber

*VTA*
Adam Bucholtz
Adam Hutchison
Alex Kubilus
Bob Hartman
Chuck Leis
Chuck Mackin
Derek Roberts
Joe Klebau
Josh Nessel
Julie Thomas
Mark Rodney
Mike Larson
Ron Mick
Tony Williams
*
Mod TC*
Andrew Hardman
Chris Goetz
Cody Woods
Corey Whiteman
Francesco Martini
Martin Crisp
Mike Haynes
Mike Wise
Sam Isaacs

*13.5 TC Boosted*
Andrew Hardman
Bill Sydor
Brad Johnson
Brock Witmer
Danny Weinstein
Francesco Martini
Jim Wu
Keven Hebert
Kyle Haworth
Martin Crisp
Martin Pillmajer
Mike Haynes
Randy Kastl
*
Stock TC*
Adam Bucholtz
Alex Kubilus
Alston Kelso
Arvin Nano
Bill Eisenhard
Bill Sydor
Bob Hartman
Brad Johnson
Brock Witmer
Chris Goetz
Chuck Leis
Chuck Smith
Danny Jenkins
Dave Johnson
Derek Roberts
Frank Duffner
Gabe Hoban
Greg Dobrosky
JB Catricala
Jerry Perez
Jim Piersol
Jim Wu
Joe Klebau
John Lee
Junior Norton
Justin Roberts
Karl Hoffmeister
Kyle Haworth
Mark Rodney
Martin Pillmajer
Matt Ward
Michael Jones
Mike Gee
Mike Larson
Mike Wise
Ralph Morella
Randy Kastl
Rich Murphy
Robert Dirla
Scott Hartman
Skip Starkey
Tony Williams
Victor Kao
Will Jossens
Willie Thomas
Zane Lacko

THANKS EVERYONE FOR MAKING THIS RACE A SUCCESS!


Brian


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

What is more amazing is the people whose names are not on the list. 
This race filled up fast.


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

What happened I was on the list for VTA?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

bobbyh808 said:


> What happened I was on the list for VTA?


All taken care of 
-Wayne


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Entries Closed!!*

No more entries are being accepted.

If your name is not on the list, you are not in.


Please remember:

Pit spaces are 30" x 36"
That allows for 1 person and all of your gear.
It will be 2 people per table.
You may store extra bags in the back room to give more space.
We will have a soldering station and set up area in the back room for all to use.

See everyone next week!
-Wayne


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks again to everyone for signing up early. We appreciate the response that we've gotten for this race.

BUT...

If you are not on the list...you are not racing. We have no room to put any "drop-ins".

Sorry.


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

sg1 said:


> All taken care of
> -Wayne


Cool thanks Wayne, see ya this weekend. Oh I will be there extra early to get some expert advice from you on my 17.5 motor, its in desperate need of help.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

bobbyh808 said:


> Cool thanks Wayne, see ya this weekend. Oh I will be there extra early to get some expert advice from you on my 17.5 motor, its in desperate need of help.


Sounds good, we will be setting things up for next weeks festivities


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Only a few days away from what will surely be one of the best events of 2011. Can't wait!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys....what's the shipping address for The Gate. I have 1733 Pearl Road Brunswick Ohio 44212. What's the suite #?

Thanks.......


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

440OnRoad said:


> Hey guys....what's the shipping address for The Gate. I have 1733 Pearl Road Brunswick Ohio 44212. What's the suite #?
> 
> Thanks.......


Unit 119


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's a link to the Halloween Classic Preliminary Heat Sheets

These may change a little as people add classes

Please make sure you are in the correct class, if not, notify me asap

http://www.norcarracing.com/web_documents/hc-heatsheets.pdf


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

*Thank You!*

Thanks to Ken Miller, The Gate's crew, and other racers for a great time. This was my first out of town race, and I enjoyed myself.


----------

